# A Couple of Kenpo Training Videos



## Thesemindz (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm having a busy day, but I managed to find time to throw on my belt and get some training in. My gi is dirty from my last training session, so I just threw on a black shirt and some cargo pants and got a good sweat on.


The first video is me stretching out and working empty hand, short bludgeon and short staff.








The second video is me working with a variety of weapons. Kitchen Knife, Battle Axe, Tonfa, Tack Hammer, and Chef's Knife.








And the third video is me doing some Short Form 1 practice. I'm working several different rhythms and I have to make some allowances for space, but I got some good reps in.








None of these are demo videos. Just me doing some training in my basement. Sorry, the video quality is still pretty bad in places. If that's a problem, don't watch. If you do watch, I appreciate any comments you have to offer. Thanks.




-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are a few more forms videos. These aren't demo videos so they aren't perfect. It's just me fitting in a couple of repetitions during my workout. I had to make adjustments for the space, so some of the foot maneuvers aren't exactly what you might be used to, and the patterns and the opening and closing are going to be a little different from what you're used to because I don't come from a pure kenpo line.


First is Long Form 1.








Second is Short Form 2. On this one I step out of frame on most of the Attacking the Wall repetitions, sorry I wasn't paying attention to the camera.








Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.




-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 12, 2011)

I made a couple more forms videos today while I was working out. If they look different than the ones you learned, that's because I come from a mixed lineage. This is how I was taught the forms. Sorry about the webcam.

First I'm working on Long Form 2. I tried some different timings with some of the repetitions.






Secondly I have one for Short Form 3.






I get a little wobbly on this one because my bad knee suddenly tweaked right in the middle of a form for no reason so some of the angles are a little off. I also step out of frame on the Conquering Wing and Striking Serpent's Throat sections. Sorry about that. Space restrictions.

Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 19, 2011)

During my Monday afternoon training session I decided to spend some time working on my patterns. So I made some videos of me working on sets and forms.

First is Long Form 3. I ran out of space at the back of the room so the 4:30/7:30 techniques are a little cramped.






Then I worked on my Short Form 4. I know some schools don't practice a Short Form 4, but I do.






Then I worked on the sets I teach in my first two beginner ranks.

First I worked Handsword Set, which I first saw demonstrated by Master Tatum and now teach to my white belts.






Then I worked on my Blocking Set 1, which some of you may know as Star Block.






Next I worked on Stance Set 1, which includes Neutral Bow, Forward Bow, Close Kneel, and Cat stances, as well as the Defensive Switch.






Then I worked on Elbow Set 1. I teach a mnemonic device with this set to go along with the 5 elbow strikes. "In the OUT BACK the kangaroos jump UP and DOWN to OBSCURE themselves in the bush."






Lastly I worked on my Kicking Set 1. First, this is very different from the EPAK Kicking Set 1. All the kicking sets I was taught are unique to my lineage, at least as far as I know. Secondly, this was at the end of a long hard training session and I was pretty fatigued, so you're going to see me wobble and pause a little as I try to keep my balance.






More than anything, I'm making these videos as a way to keep accountability with myself. I need to get up and train every day, whether I feel like it or not. These videos are a part of making myself do that, and if anybody else gets anything out of it, that's nice too. Plus, I think it'll be neat to go back and look at them later as I continue to train. I wish I had video of me training from the very beginning.

Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting. I appreciate all the feedback, even the nasty comments I sometimes get. It helps me to remove my ego from my training and focus on what I need to do to get better. I'm not where I want to be, but as long as I keep training, I know I will get there. Thanks for being a part of that.


-Rob


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,
Nice short #4.

Thanks for posting.
Milt G.


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 26, 2011)

I made a couple of videos of the Chinese Sets today. I shot all these at the end of a two hour workout, so I'm a little tired and wobbly, but I think you'll get the idea. 


First, me working on Leopard Set. I have to make some adjustments towards the end for space, but I think you'll get the idea.








Then Tiger Set. I learned this with a jump spinning crescent kick at the end, but since my knee injury I learned the hard way that jump spinning crescent kicks are off the table, so I left that out. It would be right before the closing salutation.








Then the Two Man Set. Unfortunately, I only had one man, so you'll have to use your imagination.








Man. These sets wear you out. I wasn't totally happy with my stance work, especially in Tiger, but that's why we train. I really like the Chinese Sets. I know not everyone teaches or practices them, but I've always enjoyed them. Their deceptively simple, especially at the advanced levels, and really force you to work on the cleanliness of your technique.


Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.




-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Oct 31, 2011)

I made some more videos of me working on patterns during my workout this afternoon. Today I was focusing on intermediate patterns. 

Coordination Set 1






Sparring Set 1






Blocking Set 2






Stance Set 2






Kicking Set 2






Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------



## Blindside (Oct 31, 2011)

Is your Tiger set part of a larger "Tiger and Crane" set?  It matches very closely to the first half of the Tracy Tiger and Crane form.


----------



## Thesemindz (Oct 31, 2011)

Blindside said:


> Is your Tiger set part of a larger "Tiger and Crane" set?  It matches very closely to the first half of the Tracy Tiger and Crane form.



Essentially yes. The lineage I come from is a mixed Tracy/Parker line and we were taught Tiger and Crane as two separate forms and then linked them later in our training. So it's basically the first half of the "Tiger and Crane" set from the Tracy system, with some minor lineage specific differences.


-Rob


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I really like the advanced sets. As my instructor says the sets are the forms for basics, if someone shows good sets they have good basics!

Chris


----------



## Thesemindz (Jan 2, 2012)

I was supposed to teach a class today, but everybody stood me up. So instead I trained on my own for about an hour and a half and I recorded some of it. Sorry about the webcam.

This first video is me warming up with some stand up wearing MMA gloves. I find that training with the gloves on puts me in a different mindset so sometimes I train with sparring gear on and sometimes I train with sparring gear off.






Then I practiced some sets. This is Sparring Set 2.






This is Striking Set.






This is what I teach as Club Set 1. I learned this from a guy who's school I used to teach at. It moves around a lot so I ended up losing most of the second half, but you get the idea.






Then I started opening it back up and worked on some empty hand shadowboxing varying the intensity. Tried out a new camera angle on this one. It was super sunny while I was working out, which is nice for training, but makes recording hard.






Then I started working with some weapons. Here's me working with a single club.






This is me working with a single knife.






I felt pretty good for my first formal training session of the year. I need to work on my kicks. And I tried to focus today on using my left hand more.

Thanks for watching. Thanks for commenting.


-Rob


----------

